# Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!



## huntertech (17. Juni 2011)

*Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Hallo,
habe mir vor einiger Zeit eine Sat-Schüssel mit eurer Hilfe zugelegt und habe dabei auch gelesen, dass die digitalen Sat-Schüsseln (bzw. die LNBs) relativ Wetterunempfindlich sein sollen. Trotzdem schwankt die Signalstärke doch schon stark, momentan (Bewölkt) ist sie bei rund 60%, bei der Sat-Installation hat es sogar leicht geregnet, da waren noch knapp 80% da. Was auffällt: Wenn es regnet oder eine dichte Wolkendecke da ist, gibt es sehr kleine Aussetzer bzw. Ruckler im Bild und entsprechend auch in den Aufnahmen.

Sowohl am Technisat Technistar S1, als auch an der Terratec Cinergy S2 PCI HD.

Haben wir irgendetwas falsch gemacht (Schüssel haben wir ziemlich genau ausgerichtet) oder ist das normal? Laut Intenet würde hier selbst eine 50cm-Schüssel reichen, wir haben eine 80er genommen und ein Alps-LNB (Quad).

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Joel-92 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Bei uns gibt es bei starkem Regen auch Bildaussetzer, schlechtes Bild und manchmal kein Ton. Bei schwachem Regehn nur schlechtes Bild. 
Wenn Schee auf der Schüssel liegt ist das Bild komplett blau.


----------



## Tobucu (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Ist leider Wetter abhängig.
Wenns aus Kübeln regnet ist es schlecht mit Fernsehen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Wenn richtig eingestell wurde, dann hast du immer gutes Bild. Egal bei welchem Wetter. 
Man sollte einige dinge beachten beim ausrichten. => Satellitenschüssel-Ausrichtung | Satelliten auswählen | http://www.eurogrube.de/haus-und-garten/satellitenschuessel-einrichten-ausrichten.htm


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*



Joel-92 schrieb:


> Bei schwachem Regehn nur schlechtes Bild.


 Das geht ja in meinem Fall nicht, digitale Empfangsarten haben ja nur "Bild da" oder "Bild weg".



BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Wenn richtig eingestell wurde, dann hast du immer gutes Bild. Egal bei welchem Wetter.
> Man sollte einige dinge beachten beim ausrichten. => Satellitenschüssel-Ausrichtung | Satelliten auswählen | Satellitenschssel einstellen und ausrichten - Die Installation einer Satellitenschssel mit der richtigen Einstellung


 Sowas habe ich nämlich auch gelesen, daher bin ich verwundert. Müssen dann wohl noch einmal an die Feineinstellungen ran... Deine Links bzw. deren Inhalt kannte ich alle schon, lediglich der Erste ist mir zum Teil neu: Was hat denn die Uhrzeit der Ausrichtung damit zu tun, wie exakt sie ausgerichtet ist?


----------



## BautznerSnef (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Von Uhrzeit steht da nix   es sei denn du meinst die Sommer- bzw. Winterzeit.
Satellitenschüssel-Ausrichtung Erklärung


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Das Teil rechnet mir ja irgendeine Uhrzeit aus. Was soll ich damit und was sagt die überhaupt aus?


----------



## Dragonix (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Ohne den Link jetzt genau gelesen zu haben: Eventuell weil sie sich am Stand der Sonne (--> Schattenwurf) orientieren?
Ansonsten: Kannst mal probieren beim Ausrichten ein nasses Tuch übers LNB zu hängen, "simuliert quasi schlechtes Wetter"..

Wir haben auch ne 80er Schüssel und die Empfangsausfälle im Jahr lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen (evtl einmal im Winter und einmal im Sommer), aber beide male nur kurz, da muss es dann wirklich extrem runter tun..

Viel Erfolg!

Alternative: €€€ locker machen und justieren lassen, oder zumindest Messgerät leihen (nicht kaufen, die die wirklich was können kosten zu viel als das sich kaufen rentieren würde..)


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Ich denke, sobald mir jemand sicher sagen kann, was die Uhrzeit wohl soll, versuchen wir es nochmal per Hand mit der Empfangsleiste unserer Receiver ...


----------



## YellowCaps (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Man kan wohl ssagen je größer die Schüssel und je besser die Ausrichtung, desto seltener sollte es zu einem Ausfall kommen. Kommt aber vor.


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Hast du die Schüssel wirklich mithilfe des Receivers eingestellt? Das ist viel zu ungenau. Leih dir mal bei nem Fachgeschäft so ein Gerät zum einstellen, dann sollten sich die Bildasufälle pro Jahr auch an einer Hand abzählen lassen. So hab ichs auch gemacht und hatte nur letzten Winter vereinzelt kurze Ausfälle, weils geschneit hat wie in Alaska.


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Gibt es extra Fachgeschäfte für Sat-Anlagen ?


----------



## moe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Gibt es, aber jedes Fernsehgeschäft hat diese Geräte auch.


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*



moe schrieb:


> Gibt es, aber jedes Fernsehgeschäft hat diese Geräte auch.


 Wenn wir jetzt irgendein Fernseh- oder Sat-Geschäft hier hätten  Hier gibt es nur Saturn und MM


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Dann geh zu einem Elektroinstallateur, denn auch dort gibt es welche die sowas können und die jeweiligen Geräte haben! 

@ Bautzner

Schon mal bei Schneesturm und zugeschneiter Satantenne, versucht TV zu schauen?


----------



## huntertech (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Werde mit meinen Eltern mal drüber reden müssen 

Danke schon mal euch allen!


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ Bautzner
> 
> Schon mal bei Schneesturm und zugeschneiter Satantenne, versucht TV zu schauen?


 
Bei Schneesturm ja, aber nicht bei zugeschneiter Antenne.


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Hab mal eine kleine Diskussion geführt, wir richten nochmal neu aus  Also man kann sich so Geräte in guten Elektrofachgeschäften leihen? Was kostet das etwa und wie funktionieren die /sehen die überhaupt aus?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

sat messgerät | Produktsuche & Preisvergleich bei PreisRoboter.de

http://www.dvbtechnik.de/zubehoer_satfinder.htm


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Taugen die günstigen Sat-Finder überhaupt etwas? Also ab welcher Preisspanne kann man was erwarten?


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Die günstigen sind nicht besonders genau. Ab 15€ / 20€ kann man nix falsch machen.


----------



## huntertech (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Achso ok, dann können wir die ja auch Online bestellen  Welche kannst du denn da empfehlen bzw. welchen soll ich mir von den verlinkten holen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Ist gehopst wie gesprungen, im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten eines Fachmannes sind das eh Schätzeisen, aber wenn dann eher eins mit analoger Anzeige.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Empfehlt mir mal bitte was genaueres, das sind so viele und ich hab keine Ahnung von sowas  Habt ihr sowas nicht auch und könnt ja was empfehlen? 

Und das ist auch genauer als der Receiver, ja?


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Was willst du von uns hören? Kauf dir sowas egal was ab 15 € und mit analoger Anzeige, ist halt besser als diese komischen Piep-Dinger die nur durch einen Ton den Satelitten anzeigen!

Genauso genau wie der Receiver ist halt auch nur ein Schätzeisen!


----------



## watercooled (21. Juni 2011)

Richtig. Habe auch so ein Teil und das hilft einem echt weiter.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sat-Schüssel - Bildaussetzer bei schlechtem Wetter!*

Ok. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch die Tatsache, dass der Receiver sogar Balken anzeigen kann, nichts an seiner (Un)Genauigkeit ändern 

Werd mich dann mal für was entscheiden und ausprobieren, ob die Bildaussetzer dann weg sind 

Danke euch allen!


----------

